# PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!! I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!!??? :'(



## hedgielove3488 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok, so last year i had 3 hedgehogs, 1 recently has passed away, r.i.p courage, he go very sick within a weeks period before Christmas, we think it was WHS (wobbly hedgehog syndrome), the vet couldn't confirm any cause of death, :'(, My 2 remaining hedgehogs, mama and princess were housed together and seemed to rather enjoy each other very much so, well after our hedgehog passed we separated them as urged to do so by our vet, of course we cleaned the cage with a mild bleach solution, then we brought them vet to have mite shots, then 2wks later mite shots again, and each time bleaching the cage with a mild solution before placing them back in the cages as not to re infect them, well we noticed that mama's leg looked swollen so we called the vet and they had us bring her in again they gave us pain meds and something for swelling, then with in a wks time her ears literally scabbed over with a blood and puss scab, the scab was literally the size and thickness of a thumb nail and there was a blood and puss mess under neath it, i didn't touch it and rushed her 2 the vet asap, the vet proceed to tell me that she had never seen an ear infection like this before on a hedgehog, and to top it off she had mites again!!!!!! she picked the scab off and instructed me to do the same every day wen cleaning her ears and to dig down and scoop out the puss with a cue tip and apply this ear medicine, give an anti, and a pain med all twice a day, well she has lost so much weight form not being able to walk b/c of her leg and she refuses dry cat food, so we switched her to wet cat food, and she still barley eats....... well her ears have cleaned up very well still a lil bloody and *****, but healing, but now her mouth is swollen shes drooling and what looks like a small abscess in her mouth, we have already made an apt for Friday to see the vet, i have looked all over online and asked my vet why this is happening, but i cannot find or get any answers and I'm devastated, she is my favorite lil girl and the thought of her suffering is more than i an bare, I'm not ready to lose another hedgie but i feel like there is nothing i can do, am i doing something wrong? i clean everything so well and followed everything the vet said but, another problem keeps coming after another, we have literally spent over 1500$$ just in bills to save our baby's just in the past 6months, i just want to know what this is or if any one else has ever encountered this same thing, I'm just looking for answers, SOME ONE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!! I'm fearing that it might be WHS (wobbly hedgehog syndrome), or something far worse, my other hedgehog, princess is fine fat and healthy, some one please help me......... :'(


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

I am very sorry for the loss of your first hedgie. 

Bleach (even a 'mild solution') is not a suitable cleaner or disinfectant for hedgies. It is a very potent and harsh chemical. The safest and most effective cleaner is one part water to one part vinegar (50:50)

For hedgies with mites, the best course of action is Revolution. Its a topical/spot treatment that penetrates the skin and spreads via the bloodstream. 
What kind of shot did she get? ivermectin is an injectable mite treatment that is not good for hedgies and has been fatal in the past.

I don't have any answers about the ears... I know someone had a hedgie whose ears got scabby/crusty and fell off, but its great that Mama's ears are doing better.

My understanding is that unfortunately mouth/jaw tumors grow quickly and the prognosis is often not good. Some people have had tumors develop and grow overnight.

Its important that she is still eating. Syringe feeding might be a good idea. there are lots of threads here about it. I know Hill's A/D is a veterinary prescribed liquid diet and it is appetizing. Another good one is Carnivore Care.


----------



## JLM (Jan 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for all you are going through!! Prayers and warm thoughts for a speedy recovery and that all is well. I know how frustrating it can be to have a sick animal and not know what is best. I hope the info Kenzi passed along is a help!

It certainly was invaulable to me I was todl to use a 5% bleach/water solution. Which I use on his cage and wheel often.

Bleach (even a 'mild solution') is not a suitable cleaner or disinfectant for hedgies. It is a very potent and harsh chemical. The safest and most effective cleaner is one part water to one part vinegar (50:50)

I will be sure to change that tonight!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. It does not sound like Courage had WHS. By chance did he have a shot for mites in the days or week prior to his death? 

It does not sound like your girl has WHS either. WHS is a slow progressing neurological disease that affects mobility. 

It sound like she has multiple things going on. A leg issue would not cause her to loose weight as even on 3 legs they can still get to their dish. The mouth issue could be a bad tooth, abscess or an oral tumour. That is probably the reason for her weight loss as she can't or doesn't want to eat. You should start syringe feeding her and you can pick up some Hills A/D at the vet. It is an easily syringed food and most hedgehogs like it.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the loss of Courage. And also sorry that Mama's sick. Nancy knows a LOT about hedgie health. I hope that you can find out what's wrong with Mama soon.


----------



## hedgielove3488 (Jan 5, 2011)

its an injection
i would never just use bleach, i wash it out with dawn dish soap after ward so the smell is gone, the vet told me to use the %5 bleach to water ratio to completely kill off the mights, i was just doing as instructed by my vet, and it is unfortunate for me to report that mama is no longer walking on any of her legs as i suspect it may be WHS she is still active and always tries to come over to me wen i come to great her, i have also been syringe feeding her ground bby food chicken, and mushy cat food and doing the same for water many times a day, shes not really wanting to eat i just really am unsure what to do, i thought maybe there was a problem with her mouth that's what i believe to have contributed to the ear infection


----------



## hedgielove3488 (Jan 5, 2011)

and i wanted to thank you all for responding and your love and prayers it really means alot to me, because they are my babys


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The reason Nancy asked if the mite treatment was a shot, is that there have been some bad reactions to the Ivermectin shots in the past, and other hedgies have died. We recommend Revolution for mites, because it's safer.

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6

This could be part of the problem Mama is having now.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have any medical advice to give. I just wanted to say I hope Mama and you (and Princess) are all doing ok. 

*hugs*


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

WHS doesn't happen that fast, it takes months to progress to where an hedgie cant walk at all. I took in a rescue with WHS and he had had it for 6 months before I got him and was still walking, not very well, but walking. I had him for another 6 months before I helped him cross. 

This sounds to me to be a reaction to the Invermectin injection. Your mama was fine until then. Invermectin can cause neurological problems. 

Nancy asked if your first hedgie had had an invermectin shot within a week or so of passing? If so that's probably what caused it too.

I'm very sorry, hopefully the she'll hang on long enough for the ivermectin passes out of her system.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Can you give a bit more information on both of them? 

What is the time frame that Courage got sick and when did he have the mite shot? What were his symptoms. Was he sick or showing mobility issues before the shot?

Was Mama sick prior to the shot and what all were her symptoms and when did they start.

Hedgehogs can be wobbly when they are sick as well as with WHS. 

The fact that they both got sick around the same time makes me think either a reaction to the ivermectin, or some illness that both of them got. I suggest you count Princess kibble and keep a really close eye on her, which I'm sure you are already doing.


----------



## hedgielove3488 (Jan 5, 2011)

im taking mama to the vet again tonight
and shes no longer going to recive that god awful shot
i feel like my vet is killing all my hedgies in a few months time and giving me bad information on care!!!!
im trying to make the best of the situation and do everything in my power to help my poor babys
thank you guys for all of your support through this diffacult time


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I am sending you, Mama, and princess lots of love and well-wishes. Please keep us updated and let us know how the vet visit goes today. Hopefully we can all figure out a solution to help Mama get better!


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear it and good luck at the vet.

Is a different vet an option?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You may want to print off some of the info about the injections & give it to the vet. It may help any future hedgies they treat from having the same issues.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't have any information for you but I just want to say that you are very dedicated, and admirable. I hope mama will be okay and i'm sending healing vibes your way.


----------

